# Bosch pof 1200 AE router question lplease..



## thecoder (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys 

bought my first router today and have a few questions if I may...it comes with 3 collets 6mm 8mm and 1 quarter inch..and a sds device...

my probably daft questions are what is the SDS device for and will the router only take quarter inch bits and what are the 6mm and 8 mm collets for...sorry if these seem silly questions but never used a router before..


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

hiya dave, the sds function on your router enables the user to insert template guide bushes with a bayonet lock without the need for additional tools. maybe a gimmick but if it works great then fine. the 6mm and 8mm colletts are for the different dia shank bits you can use.


----------



## thecoder (May 23, 2011)

Many thanks Colin....picked up a very cheap second hand bosch from family friend so all i need to do now is figure out how to use it ....


----------



## thecoder (May 23, 2011)

thecoder said:


> Hi guys
> 
> bought my first router today and have a few questions if I may...it comes with 3 collets 6mm 8mm and 1 quarter inch..and a sds device...
> 
> my probably daft questions are what is the SDS device for and will the router only take quarter inch bits and what are the 6mm and 8 mm collets for...sorry if these seem silly questions but never used a router before..



Many thanks Colin bought a second hand router from family friend so all I need to do now is figure out how to use the thing lol.

thanks for the help.

dave


----------



## blackritchie8 (Jul 24, 2011)

hello, i have a question myself: is it possible to have this router switched permanently on? i mean, not with some sort of self made locking mechanism, does it have this kind of function already built in?
i'm thinking of using it with a router table i'll make, but apparently all i could figure out is operating it manually with the trigger switch
any help?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forums guys. Riccardo, when this type of router is used in a table it is common to set the trigger lock and control the power by using an external switched power source. Always unplug your router when making set up's or bit changes.
Despite a slight difference in appearance the functions are the same as the Bosch 1617EVS you will see in many threads here. The SDS adapter allows the use of two piece brass Porter Cable style guide bushings which I highly recommend. While the steel Bosch guide bushings work fine for most uses brass is a better choice since it will not nick your cutters should they hit each other during set ups. There are many fine routers but Bosch is my choice.


----------



## blackritchie8 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mike said:


> Welcome to the forums guys. Riccardo, when this type of router is used in a table it is common to set the trigger lock and control the power by using an external switched power source. Always unplug your router when making set up's or bit changes.


thank you for your answer. let me see if i got it, i basically have to lock its switch on with someting and then use a switch to supply power or shut it down when i don't use it?


----------



## geoffreyx (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been told that the power switch can't be locked on. 
I find this very very surprising.
it it true?


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

A simple way to lock the trigger is to use a small tyrap. It can be easily removed for hand held routing Plug the router into a combination switch/plug mounted on the front of your router table. Preferably a paddle switch. They are readily available. Oldrusty.


----------



## geoffreyx (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks

Geoffrey


----------

